# ACS Expert Advice Needed: Query about witness for Statutory Declaration



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

Query about witness for Statutory Declaration

I need some expert advice here 

I want to make a statutory declaration, as I am not getting the job reference letter from one of my previous company. 
The question is about the witness in front of whom my work colleague has to make the declaration.

here is what the website says(Making a statutory declaration),

_I live overseas and need to make a statutory declaration
You will need to find a witness who is both:
on the list of authorised witnesses, and
has a connection with Australia._

How will I find someone like this in India  

I remember reading some posts where people said, we can find someone with the similar profession of what is mention in the authorized list and can make them as a witness...what to be done here?? what will work out ???...confused


----------



## kashifbari (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi i had the same situation this is my second job i got success in getting the Experience letter from my previous Employer but my current Employer issued me a letter that was quite brief i meant to say without my JD then ACS has advised me to submit an Affidavit which i did and got success in ACS. you can search for the Afidavit Template in this forum you will find...Best of luck

And yes there is not need to provide any References because your deceleration on Court paper(Affidavit) is enough.


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

kashifbari said:


> Hi i had the same situation this is my second job i got success in getting the Experience letter from my previous Employer but my current Employer issued me a letter that was quite brief i meant to say without my JD then ACS has advised me to submit an Affidavit which i did and got success in ACS. you can search for the Afidavit Template in this forum you will find...Best of luck
> 
> And yes there is not need to provide any References because your deceleration on Court paper(Affidavit) is enough.


Thanks for the reply...So an affidavit should be fine..I will do that...


----------



## kashifbari (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes sure! Even i did the same i went to the court got an Affidavit and printed all my material on it(My hiring date with my position and JD)....


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

nivas said:


> Thanks for the reply...So an affidavit should be fine..I will do that...


Nivas you can find more information on below mention link

Statutory declarations


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

kashifbari said:


> Yes sure! Even i did the same i went to the court got an Affidavit and printed all my material on it(My hiring date with my position and JD)....


can you post the contents or the format of the affidavit which you used...it would be of great help 

Thanks


----------



## kashifbari (Apr 22, 2010)

I, [Your Name] of House No.ABC , CITY, Country do solemnly and sincerely declare as follows:

I have been employed as a contractor at XYZ Services Pvt.Ltd. from 01 September 2012 to date. I hold the position of Analyst Programmer. I work a 40 hour week.

I am unable to obtain a detailed reference from XYZ Services because it is company policy to only provide employment details. I have included their reference to confirm this.

I am responsible for developing and designing the XYZ core banking system. This system is under implementation at ABC Bank and will support 1500 branches all over the country.

My Role includes:
•	Developing software in Power Builder.
•	Your Complete JD here like i mentioned only one point.

I make this solemn declaration believing the same to be true and by virtue of the Statutory Declarations Act 1835

Signed: [your signature]

Declared at: [Solicitors Address]

On this [Day Day of [Month/Year]
Before me,

[solicitors signature]


I dont know about this line(I make this solemn declaration believing the same to be true and by virtue of the Statutory Declarations Act 18350) Because i am not fimiliar with Indian Laws so Act 18350 might be different in India you check with court okay...


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

kashifbari said:


> I, [Your Name] of House No.ABC , CITY, Country do solemnly and sincerely declare as follows:
> 
> I have been employed as a contractor at XYZ Services Pvt.Ltd. from 01 September 2012 to date. I hold the position of Analyst Programmer. I work a 40 hour week.
> 
> ...


vow!! Thanks a lot for that...that will do great help


----------



## ankurmahajan11 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi Nivas, 
just incase you are still active on this forum, I want to know did this thing work for you as well?? 

I am stuck in a similar situation. I am currently working onshore and unable to get an employer certificate for my current job. I asked ACS but they said self statutory declarations will not be accepted. 

Has someone used any workaround like the above for this ?


----------



## Forces82 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ver much true Ankur, even I tried contacting ACS but the said self-declarations are no longer accepted w.e.f July 1st 2012.

Guys if employer is not providing and neither the supervisor then How do we proceed furthur ?


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

ankurmahajan11 said:


> Hi Nivas,
> just incase you are still active on this forum, I want to know did this thing work for you as well??
> 
> I am stuck in a similar situation. I am currently working onshore and unable to get an employer certificate for my current job. I asked ACS but they said self statutory declarations will not be accepted.
> ...


I somehow managed to get the letter from HR itself...so I didn't do the statutory declarations...

As far as I heard, self declarations are not acceptable. You need to get it from your supervisor...

I would say try to get it from your employer itself..tats the best and easy way  All the best


----------



## ankurmahajan11 (Sep 11, 2012)

nivas said:


> I somehow managed to get the letter from HR itself...so I didn't do the statutory declarations...
> 
> As far as I heard, self declarations are not acceptable. You need to get it from your supervisor...
> 
> I would say try to get it from your employer itself..tats the best and easy way  All the best


But did you get your employer to mention your roles and responsibilities on it as well ??

The question is what's the workaround for it..still waiting for someone to guide on this  

My employer won't giv it for AU immigration...n I can't get it without mentioning a reason  am stuck with this situation !!!


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

ankurmahajan11 said:


> But did you get your employer to mention your roles and responsibilities on it as well ??
> 
> The question is what's the workaround for it..still waiting for someone to guide on this
> 
> My employer won't giv it for AU immigration...n I can't get it without mentioning a reason  am stuck with this situation !!!


yes, I got it in the same format as mentioned by ACS

Don't tell its for AU immigration, tell them it for some certification exam...one of my friend got a letter from his current org saying it is for PMP certification and submitted it for ACS and got +ve assessment


----------



## ankurmahajan11 (Sep 11, 2012)

Just 1 more question...

but incase I get a letter from my current employer giving them some other reason like a PMP Certification and in a format not as per ACS and also not addressed to the ACS will it work ?

will ACS accept letters addressed to someone else ? like some other embassy or PMP ?
bcoz my company needs a reason for the letter and they address it to them  

any comments on it ?

THnx in advance....


----------



## Manju (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi,

I am also stuck with similar situation , can any body suggest how to proceed ?


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

there are only two ways to go about this.

1. get the letter from the company
2. get a statutory declaration from supervisor.


----------



## piri (Aug 11, 2012)

ankurmahajan11 said:


> Just 1 more question...
> 
> but incase I get a letter from my current employer giving them some other reason like a PMP Certification and in a format not as per ACS and also not addressed to the ACS will it work ?
> 
> ...


Usually recommendation letters are stated and started: "To whom it may concern, ..."

I dont think ACS needs a letter from your company which is dedicated to them.

In my opinnion the reference/recommendation letter may also state:

To any future employer,
Dear Sir/Madam,

You may tell to the previous company that this letter will be to your future employer if you do not want to disclose that you want to immigrate. But know that ACS/DIAC may give a call to this reference giver.

Most important thing in a reference letter is the content. Stating your position, responsibilities, working hours per week. More the better.

Then in statutory declaration you may disclose more indetail your work content and projects that you performed while employed.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Alexamae (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi, this is my dilemma right now. I submitted a Self Statutory declaration because I am not aware that ACS will not accept it anymore.

The reason why I used a Self Statutory declaration is because the HR are not willing to provide a COE with the job description because the department I worked for is already dissolved and the managers are not connected with the company anymore.

I am still waiting for the result of the Assessment and I am so worried.


----------



## notarymideast (Mar 2, 2015)

*Notary Public in Egypt*

You can witness Statutory Declaration by Notary Public in Egypt at:
Notary MidEast Office
International Communication Unit
16 Khan younis street, Mohandseen.
Giza- Egypt
Tel: 02- 33459623
Mobile: 01005298720


----------



## gaurav.career (Jun 15, 2016)

*ACS report time*

Anyone with any idea , how much time does ACS ideally take for its report? They have mentioned 12 weeks on their website. Thanks


----------

